# صلاة بسيطه



## ضحكة طفل (2 مارس 2010)

++بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين++​ 
علمني أن أكون نحلة في نشاطها تعلم كثير .​ 
-علمني أن أكون أذنا تسمع صوتك باستمرار.​ 
-علمني أن أكون خزفا يحمل لمسات يدك يا قدير.​ 
-علمني أن أكون فكرة تتجه دائما لعمل الخير.​ 
-علمني أن أكون نباتا يعلو نحوك بازدهار.​ 
-علمني أن أكون شجرة يحتمي بها طيور السماء.​ 
-علمني أن أكون عيونا ترى وتلاحظ ابسط الأشياء .​ 
-علمني أن أكون يدا تسند من يقترب من الاخطاء.​ 
-علمني أن أكون طيرا يسبح بحريه في كل الارجاء.​ 
-علمني أن أكون إيمانا يحمل معه محبه ورجاء.​ 
-علمني أن أكون ذراعاً تمدت دائما للعطاء.​ 
-علمني أن أكون شاكرا لمن أعطانا الفداء .​ 
-علمني أن أكون جائعاً دائما لخبز الحياة .​ 
-علمني أن أكون قلباً يذوب حبا في من احياه.​ 
-علمني أن أكون صداً لصوتك الذي سمعناه.​ 
-علمني أن أكون بسمة لمن الهموم دنياه.​ 
-علمني أن أكون صورة لمن سفك دماه.​ 
-علمني أن أكون ناظراً لشخصك في كل من القاه.​ 
-علمني أن أكون شخصا يعلن بحياته محبة الله​ 
امين
منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
صلوا من أجلي يأخواتي​


----------



## knesty (2 مارس 2010)

جميله قوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## zezza (3 مارس 2010)

بشفاعة ام النور استجيب لينا يا رب 
شكرا على الصلاة الجميلة 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## youhnna (3 مارس 2010)

*اميييييييين
شكراااااااا للصلاة الرائعة​*


----------



## mera22 (4 مارس 2010)

ميرسي كتير

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2010)




----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (9 مارس 2010)

> -علمني أن أكون شخصا يعلن بحياته محبة الله
> 
> 
> امين


 
امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (10 مارس 2010)

knesty قال:


> جميله قوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (10 مارس 2010)

zezza قال:


> بشفاعة ام النور استجيب لينا يا رب
> شكرا على الصلاة الجميلة
> ربنا يعوضك​


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرور حضرتك
القيم
شفاعة ام النور مع الجميع
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (10 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اميييييييين
> شكراااااااا للصلاة الرائعة​*


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرور حضرتك القيم
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (10 مارس 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرور حضرتك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (10 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرور حضرتك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (10 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة​


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرور حضرتك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

آميـــــــــــــــــن

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعه

​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (18 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> آميـــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ...


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرور حضرتك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (18 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرور حضرتك
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## christianbible5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> -*علمني أن أكون جائعاً دائما لخبز الحياة* .



*آمين...*
*الرب يسوع يباركك...*
*اغفر خطايا اليوم التي اقترفتها بذنب او بغير ذنب...*


----------

